# Squier Avril Lavigne Telecaster project



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This Squier began life as a shiny black Avril Lavigne model, with a checkered pickguard, and a single pickup in the bridge. It sounded awful, and looked even worse, to my taste!

I sanded the neck down to bare wood, and refinished with nitrocellulose lacquer. The body was stripped, and modded to resemble my impression of 50 years of blood, sweat and tears in saloons. I routed the neck for a second pickup. The pair of pickups came from BezDez. They are wound to vintage specs, with Alnico V magnets. They sound incredible, especially for $34 delivered! The brass neckplate is at least 25 years old.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WHOA...another VERY cool guitar! This one especially appeals to me. 

Somehow I have been seeing a lot of cool relic'd Teles lately.....they seem to be the ones that always "catch my eye".

Is the brass neckplate from something special?(given the age)

ENJOY !!

Cheers

Dave


----------

